# Action HDR



## Ady (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi there. I was inspired to look further into HDR by someone who knew what they were doing at this years 3 Peaks Cyclo Cross race in the Yorkshire Dales (UK). They post on Flick as Fleming2009 and took some very cool pics of the race to which they treated a few to HDR. I have currently got use of a Nikon D300 but the weather/lighting has been very poor since I got it but never the less I have tried taking a few shots. Have been learning that the effect does not work on all pics and if you find one that works it can be quite time consuming trying various alts, etc. Anyway, I have only just joined the forum and will read and hopefully contribute in the near future but as my 1st post I thought I would include a shot I took during a race at weekend that I think has come out OK but will gladly take on board any comments/tips in order to improve. Also does anyone know if you can download any presets other than those pre-loaded into Photomatix? Thanks.


----------



## SlimPaul (Nov 26, 2009)

I think it's a bit too over processed and too dark.


----------



## Ady (Nov 26, 2009)

It was a very overcast day which I wanted to reflect. Re-overprocessing - The upper torso of the partial runner does show this and I started to disguise this with the clone tool but got fed up very quickly - not sure if this is the area that highlighted the over processing to you as I don't think the rest of the composition is overly processed............?


----------



## edouble (Dec 5, 2009)

I think it looks great!!


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 5, 2009)

I've only read about HDR, but if I understand it right, you take multiple images and use the highlights and lowlights from different images.  How do you get multiple images for an action shot?


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 5, 2009)

1-Take one image in RAW, well exposed
2- In photoshop (or whatever program), open the RAW, save it as JPG with good exposure
3- Reopen the same RAW, save it as JPG but with a +2 exposure
4- Reopen the same RAW, save it as JPG but with a -2 exposure

There ya go, 3 differently exposed photos made from 1.  Not as nice as doing it with 3 actually different photos, but the ghetto way can work.

*note the -2 and +2 are just examples, you can adjust there to better suit the image you have and the results you want.


----------



## edouble (Dec 5, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> 1-Take one image in RAW, well exposed
> 2- In photoshop (or whatever program), open the RAW, save it as JPG with good exposure
> 3- Reopen the same RAW, save it as JPG but with a +2 exposure
> 4- Reopen the same RAW, save it as JPG but with a -2 exposure
> ...



Dont you need to convert the JPEG back to RAW then?


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 6, 2009)

You do not need to convert it back to RAW.  Not even sure if you can convert a JPG to RAW.  RAW is the full data...the "raw" photo data.  Once a RAW is processed and converted to JPG, it is no longer the "raw" photo data, so you would be missing information to convert it back.

Photomatix works with TIF and JPG I believe, as does the HDR in Photoshop.


----------



## Ady (Dec 6, 2009)

Another from today but only a subtle effect.


----------



## Inst!nct (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not digging the last one, i just feel like when doing HDR you have to have a reason, and i dont see it in these photos.


----------



## Aeb (Dec 8, 2009)

I know of many experienced and also not-so-experienced photographers who can't stand the mere mention of HDR.

To them, it is all about entering a world of the surreal. But this is at best only a misperception.

Whilst HDR techniques can and are often used to create a wonderful world of the 'surreal', the same techniques are undoubtedly useful as a modern technological means to correct any poorly exposed photograph by any photographer, by default or otherwise.

_*SingaporeGallery.com
*_


----------

